# Hab ne Bitte



## Shahaa (7. März 2007)

Hio Leutz....
Hätt' da mal ne Bitte an euch.....und zwar:
Könnt ihr mir ma pls links posten zu lvl-Guides auf Deutsch,da ich einfach mal sehen möchte,wie verbissen und schon etwas verrückt man sein muss um so schnell zu lvln und wie des aussieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf Deutsch deshalb,weil ich erst in die 8. Klasse eines Gymnasiums gehe und daher nicht alle englischen Wörter kenne,obwohl ich sehr viel für meine Englischkenntnisse tue,da ich später Fachprogrammierer sein möchte (aber das is Nebensächlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Danke schonmal für die freundliche Hilfe

HF und MFG Shahaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (7. März 2007)

Shahaa schrieb:


> Hio Leutz....
> Hätt' da mal ne Bitte an euch.....und zwar:
> Könnt ihr mir ma pls links posten zu lvl-Guides auf Deutsch,da ich einfach mal sehen möchte,wie verbissen und schon etwas verrückt man sein muss um so schnell zu lvln und wie des aussieht.
> 
> ...



Ich kenne leider nur den Besten englischen Guide, und das ist Jame's Alliance Leveling Guide. 

Also, lies es dir durch und tu was für deine Englischkenntnisse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoa (8. März 2007)

Joanas Level Guide. Jedoch nur legal via Geld zu beziehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber wer macht schon Levelguides.... die eigene Taktik ist die Beste!


----------



## b1ubb (8. März 2007)

ich wollte auch gerade sagen ... 

auf der blizzard page hast du eine reihe von allen gebieten mit lvl usw
dann gehst du immr dort hin wo du gerade hingehört (lvl bezogen) und questest dort 
ein wenig hier auder buffed.de site hast du auch noch einen instanz guide 
da kannst du dann auch nochmal schaun in welche instanzen du gehen solltest ... 
und fertig hat sich die geschichte .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squishee (8. März 2007)

Thoa schrieb:


> Joanas Level Guide. Jedoch nur legal via Geld zu beziehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hm..nein? :>


----------



## Len (8. März 2007)

Mit Joanas Levelguide wird ein Allianzler schnell durch die Finger kucken, da der eben nur für die Horde gemacht wurde.

Brian Kopp schrieb das Gegenstück zu Joana/Mancows Levelguide. Aber auch den gibts nicht kostenlos... naja, doch. Gibts *g*


----------



## Thoa (9. März 2007)

Zur Info an Alle die mir PMs schicken mit "Hey, kannst mir mal den Joana Guide schicken" Antwort: Nein! Versucht euer Glück mit Google oder kauft ihn euch einfach. Ich verschicke ihn nicht und ich habe ihn nicht *hustet* Und wie gesagt: Findet den selbst den richtigen Weg und lauft nicht Stur nach deinem Guide.. das macht nämlich auf Dauer keinen Spass.


----------



## splen (12. März 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Ich kenne leider nur den Besten englischen Guide, und das ist Jame's Alliance Leveling Guide.
> 
> Also, lies es dir durch und tu was für deine Englischkenntnisse
> 
> ...



Der Guide ist wirklich top. Auf nem PvP-Server sind die Spots zwar zum Teil nicht ganz so easy zu erledigen (Stranglethorn z.B.), aber für nen Gratis-Guide ist der unschlagbar. Ich level derzeit den zweiten Char nach der Vorlage und würd einfach mal behaupten, dass es nix besseres gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorteil wäre dabei allerdings, dass man mit nem englsichen Client spielt, da man sonst bei den Quests immer zwei- oder dreimal nachlesen muss, ob man nun wirklich die richtige angenommen hat, bzw. wie die Quest-Items heissen, die man einsammeln soll usw. Aber von der Struktur her ist das Ding echt genial.

Insgesamt sehr verständlich geschrieben und mit anschaulichem Kartenmaterial. Wichtig ist allerdings, dass man sich bedingungslos an die Vorgaben hält. Der Typ hat nen echten Masterplan und man sollte nicht versuchen, den noch abzukürzen usw. Jeder Ratschalg in dem Guide hat sienen Sinn und Zweck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Extesy (29. Oktober 2007)

Und wo bekommt man den her?


----------



## Isegrim (29. Oktober 2007)

Extesy schrieb:


> Und wo bekommt man den her?



Den Link klicken. Der Text, der unterstrichen ist. Ja, es ist wirklich so einfach.


----------

